# My rather messy garage shop



## Kaleb (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey everyone, I thought I'd post some pictures of my garage/workshop and some of it's contents. 







Various hand tools






Me and my Dad's bikes, and an arc welder






The workbench, that black thing on the left is the spare tyre winch mechanism out of my Dad's car (A Peugeot 307 diesel)






My stash of barstock and other metal






An old drill press that used to belong to my late grandfather, still works a treat!






Closeup of the carbide tip on one of my lathe tools






Tailstock mounted Jacob's chuck with an MT1 arbor






A general view of the lathe. The stuff covering it is just stacks of swarf, have to clean that up someday.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 1, 2010)

It looks like a working hobby shop to me. 

Rick


----------



## bucketboy (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like mine after a tidy up ;D

Bb


----------

